# Corsa cross?



## michel (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Do you know anything about Corsa cross frames? I saw an ad for one, but I can't find anything about them on the web.

I'm attaching a photograph from the ad.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

BAck in the day Cyclocross was the sport that racers indulged in to keep fit in the winter.

The frames were steel frames, just like their road frames, and were built just like you see.

You sometimes, but not often, see examples of steel Pinarello, merckx, Colnago , etc cyclocross frames, just like what you see there.

That is a beauty.

One of the bikes I would still like to lay my hands on, is a genuine euro-pro steel cyclocross rig like that.


----------



## michel (Sep 25, 2005)

Great. I'll contact the seller and try to find out more.

Thanks!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Geez, that would make me sell my Psychlo X. What a find!!

b21


----------

